# Tranny pics



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Enjoy!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

chill out 2p2f wrong tranny's


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man

look at that adamsapple on that one!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

that last picture you can hardly see the "shaft"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

gay


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Those are the ONLY kind of tranny pics I like to see...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> gay


I'm sorry you got dissapointed that these werent pictures of dudes dressed up as women... HAHA


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

I can definitely see something there Fargo!

that bulge certainly doesnt look like cameltoe!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is one ugly bitch there tho nice looking transmissions

That is one ugly bitch there tho nice looking transmissions


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice looking trannys


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

Like the 1st and third one would be nice pics on the wall.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

c*ck


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

man_with_huge_cock


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> man_with_huge_cock


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

coutl said:


> man_with_huge_cock











[/quote]


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

coutl said:


> ^


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I always knew it


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

shaved p*$$#









[EDIT] Image fixt


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> shaved p*$$#


no image


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

coutl said:


> shaved p*$$#


no image
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Blonde chick with a nice p*ssy


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

noone noticed the bulge i added to serena







lol


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Man those are some nice looking rotory gurters and the quart shafts of those babies WOW!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Puff said:


> noone noticed the bulge i added to serena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao, nope


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Sister tranny


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Sister tranny


aka "Fugly"


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Them bitches had to have been on Tranny-roids.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

4l60e, 4l80e, taat, 700r4 th400 th350, the old sag rock crusher AODE etc.....

wait tell I get back to the shop I will show exploded views of every trans available, thank you ATSG/Shop Key(automatic transmission guide)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> 4l60e, 4l80e, taat, 700r4 th400 th350, the old sag rock crusher AODE etc.....
> 
> wait tell I get back to the shop I will show exploded views of every trans available, thank you ATSG/Shop Key(automatic transmission guide)


06 is the *REAL TRANNY GUY!!*


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

*2P2F* on left.


----------

